# How can I export Racing Pigeons to the Philippines ?



## Julian63 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I know nothing about racing pigeons but have a friend in the Philippines who races Pigeons. He is still repairing his home after Typhoon Glenda badly damaged his home and I would like to cheer him up by exporting 2 breeding birds to him as the British birds are supposed to be much better than his.
*Can someone tell me how I go about exporting 2 pigeons to the Philippines from the UK and how much this would cost.*
I only just found this site, and because I could not find this information anywhere else found a top breeder in USA who said........
Hi Julian,

I am so sorry to hear about the bad luck of your friend. This is a very nice thing you are doing for him. If you want two young pigeons from me the price will be $100 each plus about $60 each for shipping. Two pigeons will be total $320. They will be young pigeons and ready to breed in about five months. They will be outstanding and fully pedigreed.

If you look on my website you can see that I am one of the most respected pigeon fanciers in the US. You can also see this letter I received the other day. I am receiving a big award this fall.

There is nothing for you to do. The pigeons will be delivered to a local fancier and you can pickup. There are several shipments per year. I have to find out when the next shipment will be. Western Union is also perfect for me.

Let me know what you are thinking.

Your New Pigeon Friend in the US, Frank 

Frank McLaughlin
www.McLaughlinLofts.com

Well any advice would be welcomed. Am I better buying the birds from USA or Britain ???? If no one tells me how to export then I will take the USA option. If someone tells me how to export then who has the best birds to send my friend to give him the best possible chance of winning a race and finally where do I find the best value for money ??? Thanks for your help !!!!
I expect Frank will read this but excuse me for getting some neutral advice.


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

*http://www.animalstofly.com/index.php/en/*

http://www.animalstofly.com/index.php/en/


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Frank is very reputable and his birds are good. I think your friend will appreciate the birds from either country. There are risks with any fancier in any country. You are just trying to find the best odds for a decent price. I think what he quoted you is very good.



Julian63 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know nothing about racing pigeons but have a friend in the Philippines who races Pigeons. He is still repairing his home after Typhoon Glenda badly damaged his home and I would like to cheer him up by exporting 2 breeding birds to him as the British birds are supposed to be much better than his.
> *Can someone tell me how I go about exporting 2 pigeons to the Philippines from the UK and how much this would cost.*
> I only just found this site, and because I could not find this information anywhere else found a top breeder in USA who said........
> ...


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

*Shipping*

All shipment costs will need to be paid direct to Frank McLaughlin
Cell: (781) 820-8327 
395 Whitman Street
Hanson Massachusetts 02341
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## pigeonpleases (Jun 26, 2011)

Julian63 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know nothing about racing pigeons but have a friend in the Philippines who races Pigeons. He is still repairing his home after Typhoon Glenda badly damaged his home and I would like to cheer him up by exporting 2 breeding birds to him as the British birds are supposed to be much better than his.
> *Can someone tell me how I go about exporting 2 pigeons to the Philippines from the UK and how much this would cost.*
> I only just found this site, and because I could not find this information anywhere else found a top breeder in USA who said........
> ...



kabayan it would be better to buy and cheaper shipping costs if you are buying birds from the US. Birds are shipped monthly(weather permitting) No minimum order quantity,and you can tell your friend that he can pick it up from the customs and you guys dont need to worry bout the red tape.All you have to do is have your friend show up and pick up the bird(s) Some US sellers will just charge you the landed cost (birds + shipping , box etc from US to MNL ) and some US sellers will refer you to the shipper/agent for a price quote. PM me kabayan if you need more info.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Bad Advice !*

We have been shipping birds around the world since 1991. Taiwan , Japan,Philippines , etc. , every time a fancier wanted to handle shipping himself
their was a problem - paperwork , vet.cert. , carrier , customs , etc.
You are doing something very nice for your friend , do not make it a problem for you or him. Go with a person or company that has experience in shipping .
PLEASE DO NOT TRY IT YOURSELF.


----------



## Julian63 (Aug 4, 2014)

bob prisco said:


> We have been shipping birds around the world since 1991. Taiwan , Japan,Philippines , etc. , every time a fancier wanted to handle shipping himself
> their was a problem - paperwork , vet.cert. , carrier , customs , etc.
> You are doing something very nice for your friend , do not make it a problem for you or him. Go with a person or company that has experience in shipping .
> PLEASE DO NOT TRY IT YOURSELF.


*Thanks for all your comments,*
I have come to the decision to go with [email protected] after careful consideration. Have just e-mailed him and will take him up on his offer.
As you say, its a lot less hassle, and he is respected in his field.
I will follow up this post in maybe a years time and let you all know how his birds offspring fare in competition. 
I have great hopes for a big win so watch this space in the future.
Again thank you all for all your comments and keep an eye open for the race horse called *Lucky Pigeon*, came second today but will fly his next race hopefully,
Julian


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Julian!

Where exactly does your friend live? I am from Balayan, Batangas, which is one of the places that Typhoon Glenda severely damaged here in the Phillippines. I hope I have some good racing pigeons to give to your friend. Unfortunately, I only have fancy pigeons and just started breeding them.

I actually would also like to know how to get some good quality racing pigeons from other countries. But I only like pure white ones. I plan to do some racing but is still looking for good birds to start with. Hopefully, someone out there can point me in the right direction. Since I'm on a tight budget. I think having birds from good bloodlines from abroad would give me an edge in racing here.


----------



## dinayATM (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys its my first time here, and I love reading every forum post here and glad to see some kabayans here 

Reading lots of pigeon post because I am very interested in this sport they called pigeon racing 



> Hi Everyone,
> I know nothing about racing pigeons but have a friend in the Philippines who races Pigeons. He is still repairing his home after Typhoon Glenda badly damaged his home and I would like to cheer him up by exporting 2 breeding birds to him as the British birds are supposed to be much better than his.
> Can someone tell me how I go about exporting 2 pigeons to the Philippines from the UK and how much this would cost.
> I only just found this site, and because I could not find this information anywhere else found a top breeder in USA who said........


Your friend is very lucky and would be very happy with this. Keep it up Julian, may God bless you good health and more blessings in life.


----------



## Cobaindrei (Apr 16, 2017)

may i know what happen to your transaction from McLaughlin loft? how did you get the bird?


----------

